# How tall is your standard poodle?



## LaureJ (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey all,

Just curious as to how tall your standard poodle is at the shoulder? I know two families who have standards-and their poodles are very different in size. The first family has had standards for as long as I've known them. Their current dog is about 18 inches at the shoulder, and said all their others have been about that size, maybe up to 22 inches. The other family's poodle(who I met more recently) is at least 30 inches at the shoulder(maybe taller). When I met him I was very surprised at his size! Also wondering if that size variation is normal? So anyway, if you would leave in your comment height in inches(at shoulder) and gender of you dog, that's be great! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Russell is quite tall at about 29 1/2 inches, neutered and 65 lbs.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Russell is quite tall at about 29 1/2 inches, neutered and 65 lbs.


That's a big boy. 

Roxy and Beau were right around 28 inches. Roxy was 58 pounds and Beau was 62 pounds.

Rick


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Max is now 27 inches and 65 pounds. Very solid- no fat at all.
His mother was as large as his dad at 26 inches each.

Maddie, our new pup will not be as large, I'm sure. They have same father, but her mother was much smaller- probably about 22 inches.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My 2 girls are 21.5 inches tall and 24 inches tall. My male is 25 inches tall. I prefer bitches in the 21-23 inch range and dogs in the 24-25 inch range. My mom's dog is 26.5-27 inches tall and about 60 lbs. I consider him quite large.


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

Holy cow 29 Inches ! Jenna only stands at 24 inches but she's a female , she was also spayed at 5 months  witch I'm pretty sure she'd be taller if she got spayed later on ... We adopted her so I'm pretty sure I wouldn't of been able to adopt her if they wouldn't of of spayed her.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

TrueColors said:


> Holy cow 29 Inches ! Jenna only stands at 24 inches but she's a female , she was also spayed at 5 months  witch I'm pretty sure she'd be taller if she got spayed later on ...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's actually the opposite, I believe!


----------



## Spoo klaus (Jun 20, 2013)

My Klaus is 72 cm at shoulder ,is that 28,34 inches ? He weighs 35 kg ,77 lbs . He is very tall ,the tallest spoo I've seen here in Japan ,ever . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou (female) and Apollo (male) are both 26" tall and 56 and 58 lbs.
They are 13 months old


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Lou said:


> Lou (female) and Apollo (male) are both 26" tall and 56 and 58 lbs.
> They are 13 months old
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Were you ever able to find out if they were littermates? They are SO similar!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Ralph is 24" and 46 lbs.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Were you ever able to find out if they were littermates? They are SO similar!


nope... not yet.... but I will try again soon! I would really love to know!!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

I haven't ever measured my girl, Daisy, so I don't know. My boy, Dude, is at least 27.5" but I honeslty don't think that I am measuring correctly. I don't know. I think he may actually be taller than that. Here's a link to photo of them I just posted in another thread.

http://www.poodleforum.com/608890-post138.html

She's 60 pounds and he is 103.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Rhett is 29 and a whopping 83 pounds at 1 year this Sunday!!!! His litter mates are all about the same size. He is not the biggest but it is a close call. The breeder has the pick of the litter and he has turned out to be the " runt" at 55 pounds and I am not sure about his height. I know that I got the best of the litter anyway!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessnicole10 (Mar 8, 2012)

Bo is 24" and 49 pounds. He has really long legs. Minnie is still growing, but she's supposed to be a small standard, so I'm not quite sure where she'll top out at.


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

Lexie is 14.5 weeks, is 16" and 16 lbs. I think she will be a smaller spoo?


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> It's actually the opposite, I believe!


agreed.... I always heard with males anyway (I have only owned males) that you should wait to neuter so they don't look all leggy - but rather have some muscle.., Pretty much don't rush to neuter otherwise they are all tall and have skinny legs due to the testosterone levels beng lower - meaning they cannot bulk up like an in tact male does & be as muscular in appearance & mass.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Rhett'smom said:


> Rhett is 29 and a whopping 83 pounds at 1 year this Sunday!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow!!!! Maybe Russell is underweight at 65 lbs? I had him at 70 lbs and my vet and a local breeder friend both told me he was a bit heavy :afraid:


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

In regard to answering your question... My first spoo was a gentle giant. I never officially measure him, but his backside hit my a bit above my hip - roughly 32 - 33 inches - he was literally comparable height wise to a smaller great dane. He plumped up to 125 pounds - but we slimmed him down to 105 wich was his normal weight. Let's face it though - that is a fluke & totally not normal nor the standard (or I believe designer referred to as a Royal Standard)

My second spoo Teddy was roughly 23 inches tall - but also considered the runt...

Polo... I have no idea!! I cannot get him to stand still long enough to meansure him properly. His fur right now probably adds a good 1.50 inches to him....


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

NYNIC715 said:


> agreed.... I always heard with males anyway (I have only owned males) that you should wait to neuter so they don't look all leggy - but rather have some muscle.., Pretty much don't rush to neuter otherwise they are all tall and have skinny legs due to the testosterone levels beng lower - meaning they cannot bulk up like an in tact male does & be as muscular in appearance & mass.


This may be the reason Russell is so leggy & thin? Russell was a pediatric neuter, I didn't know any better at the time  Won't fall for that again!!!


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

quick blip from the AKC Canine Health Foundation website:

_*Long bones grow from growth plates on either end. The growth plates close after exposure to estrogen and testosterone, explaining why growth in height is largely completed after puberty. In bitches and dogs, removal of the gonads before puberty slows closure of the growth plates, leading to a statistically significant but not overtly obvious increase in height. There is no evidence that after gonadectomy some growth plates will close on time and some late, however most studies have only examined long bones of the forelimb. No studies have demonstrated increased incidence in fractures or other abnormalities of the growth plates associated with age at time of spay or castration.*_

pretty much once testosterone enters the system - the growth plates "close off" since netuering prevents testosterone from getting into the system; the growth plates take longer to close off, thus resulting is "longer" bones... 


Full article is here:
Determining The Best Age At Which To Spay Or Neuter | AKC Canine Health Foundation


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My female is just under 22 inches. My unneutered male is 25 inches tall. My male is a large dog. It would be interesti.g to post pics of neutered versus unneutered dogs My boy is 13 months and starting to get muscles.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well here's a challenge for ya from Canada. 

Tonka is 69 cm high and just a hair over 20 kg.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Countryboy said:


> Well here's a challenge for ya from Canada.
> 
> Tonka is 69 cm high and just a hair over 20 kg.




AHA! Tonka is 27.165 inches tall and weighs 44.092 lbs.


.393 in.= 1cm
2.2lbs.= 1 kilo
:stupido::stupido::stupido:


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Leif is 22" & 37 lbs. Neutered male but neutered late, right before I adopted him.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

ha ha Frank. You know us ahem "more mature" Canadians still convert all metric to imperial. Metric is just wrong.


----------

